# Kriminelle im Osten der Republik ?



## oliveer (3 März 2009)

Guten Abend, 

irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich wohl die ganz "seriösen" Firmen in Osten unserer Republik angesiedelt haben, um dort ihren Geschäften nachzugehen.

 - *0338549420* - Nummer dauerhaft besezt - kein Rückruf möglich - Firma mittlerweile aber schon bei  Antispam  und Mr. Google sehr bekannt ...

 - *03571474944* - wenn man zurück, dann hört man nur eine Frauenstimme mit dem Text: "Im Moment sind alle Leitungen belegt. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal. DANKE" - Bisher noch unbekannt ...

Mittlerweile gibt es auch eine Nummer aus Düsseldorf *0211237080*, die jetzt auch schon seit einer Woche nerven und um eine Spezialbehandlung betteln - Rückruf ebenfalls nicht möglich - es kommt nur die Ansage "Der von Ihnen gewünschte Teilnehmer ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal."

Irgendwie schon sehr komisch das ganze ...

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## wahlhesse (3 März 2009)

*AW: Kriminelle im Osten der Republik ?*

Bitte keine unqualifizierte Verunglimpfung von Personengruppen und Landstrichen! Zum einen ist der Grund, warum im Osten mehr Callcenter sind als im Westen der, das dort die Löhne immer noch merkbar niedriger sind.
Zum anderen kann man heutzutage keiner Telefonnummer mehr trauen, welche im Display angezeigt wird. Diese kann, dank VoIP und Primärmultiplexanschlüssen beliebig verändert werden.

Genaueres hat hier jemand zum Besten gegeben:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNGXZqqXCIg

LG
wahlhesse


----------

